# Sunday Morning Photo Parade



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2012)

Each Sunday morning I will post a few pics from air shows or airport visits gone by. Hope you enjoy.





















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2012)

Great shots there Jeff!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2012)

NICE!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Njaco (Jul 29, 2012)

Very cool thread!

I just saw that Curtiss-Wright Flyer a few years ago. And that Bf 109 should interest Neil - I believe that may be the machine he volunteers with, Marseillies' Messy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2012)

It is indeed the Ed Russel 109. What ever happened to it anyway? Heard he was trying to unload it.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry I am a day late but I spent the weekend at the Thunder Over Michigan Air Show. Here is this week's selection.




















































Cheers,

Have a great week.

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 7, 2012)

Nice Jeff!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 7, 2012)

Terrific photos. Thanks.

MM


----------



## Njaco (Aug 7, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> It is indeed the Ed Russel 109. What ever happened to it anyway? Heard he was trying to unload it.



Neil (pbfoot) should know.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 7, 2012)

Njaco said:


> Neil (pbfoot) should know.



Last I heard it was still in NF Ontario sitting in his hanger with a price tag of north of $10m. Just a rumour..don't quote me.

CF-EML is still on the Canadian register


http://wwwapps2.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur/2/ccarcs/aspscripts/en/current.asp

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## ontos (Aug 7, 2012)

Fantastic shots Jeff. 8)


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 7, 2012)

EXCELLENT SHOT JEFF!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2012)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 10, 2012)

Man......they are superb shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the info Jeff. More or less the same I heard. Unfortunately, I don't have $10MM at the moment.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 10, 2012)

Love the F-100!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments fellas. More to come this Sunday.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 11, 2012)

We be waitin'


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2012)

Okay lads ( and Lasses?) here are this weeks ten.






















































Cheers,

Have a great week and support your Olympic athletes.

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 12, 2012)

Great pics Jeff. Taken where?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Great pics Jeff. Taken where?




#1 St Thomas Ontario
#2-6 Thunder Over Michigan
#7-10 Geneseo New York


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 19, 2012)

Good morning one and all, here are this weeks submissions for your viewing....




















































Any questions about any of the pics just ask away and I will do my best to answer them for you.


Have a great week everyone and I hope to see you back here next Sunday.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## michaelmaltby (Aug 19, 2012)

.. this thread is a great addition to the Forum. Thanks,

MM


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 19, 2012)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2012)

Keep 'em rolling .....


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 25, 2012)

Must post a day early this week as I am off to an early start tomorrow for an out of town family function. Hope you don't mind......I added an extra pic to make it up to you all.


























































Have a great week one and all, see you in September...


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks and Cheers Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 25, 2012)

Excellent pics!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 29, 2012)

Neat pictures Jeff. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2012)

Excellent shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2012)

Sorry I am a day late, spent the day in Toronto yesterday at YYZ ( Lester B Pearson Intl. Airport) watching the big stuff. Cheers to a new month.




















































Have a great week.


Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 3, 2012)

Great pics Jeff. I'm in Toronto as we speak but have no plans to go to the airshow - ain't what it used to be.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2012)

Excellent shots Jeff!!!! I really like the An-2.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 3, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Great pics Jeff. I'm in Toronto as we speak but have no plans to go to the airshow - ain't what it used to be.



Getting to the waterfront is about as big a hassle as one can find anywhere. Getting out of there is even worse! It has been at least 15 years since I made the trek down to the shores of Lake Ontario to watch this show. Between fighting the traffic and crowds, the constant haze over the water, bad lighting conditions and the late calendar date ( seen everything already this year ) and no static display it just isn't worth the trouble. This an an air show that would never make it on its own and it relies on the CNE as much as the CNE relies on it. I end up at Pearson catching the bigger stuff and fast movers as they return as well as the commercial traffic.




















Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 3, 2012)

More excellent material sir! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2012)

Good stuff Jeff. I used to do the same, finding more of a thrill parking at the end of runways and seeing these aircraft take-off or land. Back in the day when the SR-71 was featured, it was a real challenge to find the thing and figure out which runway it was heading for. I have some old snaps somewhere in a box.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 10, 2012)

Once again I find myself running a day late. I spent the weekend attending my niece's hockey tournament in Toronto. She lives with my wife and I to attend school as she comes from a small Northern Ontario town where educational opportunities are at a minimum. The fact she plays hockey is a bonus for me as my kids are all grown up and it has been a few years since I had an excuse to hang out at the rinks. It was all worth the time in T.O. as her team finished second, losing in the championship game 2-1. Anyhow, today's selection of pics are a bunch of oldies. Some airframes no longer are with us, others have changed owners and C/S, some more than once. Hope you like the trip down memory lane.
























































Have a great week and see ya all next weekend.


Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 10, 2012)

Worth the wait


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 10, 2012)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 15, 2012)

Here is this week's selection of photos. A few hours early as tomorrow is a busy day.





















































Have a great week everyone.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for sharing these shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 16, 2012)

Yep. enjoy seeing them too!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 22, 2012)

Here are this week's ten, again a day early as tomorrow I have been told I have family commitments.....




















































Have a great week and here's hoping for blue skies if you are heading out to your local airport.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 22, 2012)

Great pics Jeff.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Sep 30, 2012)

Sunday morning once again and here are this weeks pics. All are taken at my local airport, Guelph Ontario Canada, or on flights from Guelph and visiting other local airstrips.




















































Have a great week everybody.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## rochie (Sep 30, 2012)

great pictures


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2012)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 3, 2012)

Like 'em!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 5, 2012)

Lots of Nice photos Jeff. 


Wheels


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, we are celebrating Thanksgiving here in Canada this weekend so that means tomorrow is a national holiday....woohoo!!!

Here are this weeks ten pics for your perusal.























































The damage to the 109 was caused by striking a pole just after takeoff. The story involves a neighbour beside the private airfield who was less that happy about the aircraft flying around so he decided to erect a set of 40' (IIRC) poles on his own property just next to the private airfield. The plot of the 109 experienced an electrical issue immediately after takeoff and was dealing with that issue when the aircraft struck one of the poles causing the damage shown. While unfortunate, great skill was shown by the pilot ( John Romain) and he was able to land back at the airfield. A court battle ensued to which I am not aware of the outcome if one has in fact been reached.

If anyone here has more or better information regarding this incident please feel free to correct me.


Have a great week one and all,

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice ones, Jeff. Glad to hear that the 109 pilot could bring it back in one piece. What kind of idiot puts poles in his yard to create an aviation hazard? I would venture to guess the airport was there when he moved into the neighborhood. People like that really tick me off.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 8, 2012)

great pics Jeff, glad the 109 got back down safely...


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 8, 2012)

That's at Russel's airfield I presume. When did that happen Jeff? If Neil is still around, I'm sure he could shed some light on this incident as he lives close by.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2012)

Good shots Jeff!

Glad the 109 got down safely, what a dumba$$ neighbour though...


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 14, 2012)

Another week has come and gone. It is a drab, dreary and wet day here but looking at airplane pics makes it a little bit better.

Have a great week everyone.

Not too many WWII aircraft this week but I am hoping you do not mind a bit of a mix.
































































Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2012)

Great stuff. It would be great if John (Romain) could load up the '109, when repaired, and 'visit' that neighbour - at low level, with gun button to fire!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 19, 2012)

great pics as always!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Oct 27, 2012)

Good morning folks. Sorry for missing last week. I am extremely busy with a number of personal matters (nothing bad) and my postings will be slightly sporadic but they will continue when time permits. On with the show.




















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 27, 2012)

Great shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 28, 2012)

Worth the wait, good stuff Jeff!


----------



## futuredogfight (Oct 29, 2012)

Who puts Pi as a fusalauge code?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 4, 2012)

Happy November to one and all. The weather here in Southern Ontario is getting more seasonal and we even had a little snow falling last night. This week's photos include 8 from the NMUSAF in Dayton Ohio. A great museum but a bi%(@ to take photos at.....way too dark with the interior walls painted black.

Enjoy!






















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2012)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 5, 2012)

Keep 'em coming, real nice man...


----------



## Geedee (Nov 5, 2012)

Wayne Little said:


> Keep 'em coming, real nice man...



What he said.... Lets see some more !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 6, 2012)

For the next few series of pics I will be taking you on a tour of the Canadian Aviation and Space Museum which is located in Rockliffe Ontario, just outside of Ottawa. This is a world class museum housing many significant Canadian as well as international aircraft. As with many other museums, display space is at a premium and many aircraft are not open to viewing instead being held in non access areas. An annex is located in a second building and can only be accessed on a guided tour at a small additional fee. National museums in Canada generally have an admission fee and last time I was there I believe it was in the area of $14.00 Canadian. Well worth it. Lighting can be a bit of a challenge so I apologize ahead of time for some of the pictures but I include them to give you some idea of what you can see should you ever venture into the Capital region of Canada. Many of the aircraft are non military but I will also include them unless there is a hue and cry for me not to.




















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2012)

A few more from Rockliffe.






























































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Jeff. Too bad a museum of this stature would mess up camo colours.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 10, 2012)

Don't be too hard on the colours as shown in the pics. The poor lighting in the museum may partially cause a misrepresentation.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2012)

Definitely not the lighting. The Spit IX would have had the dark gray instead of the earth brown.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2012)

Great shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep, nice!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 11, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Definitely not the lighting. The Spit IX would have had the dark gray instead of the earth brown.




Yes, absolutely correct but IIRC the aircraft was flyable when it was donated to the museum and it arrived wearing these colours. This is not to say that a quick respray should not have been applied....


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 11, 2012)

Yup, my point exactly.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 24, 2012)

Here are some more.





















































Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2012)

Jess, those are some awesome pics!


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 24, 2012)

Cool shots!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm liking them!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2012)

Great stuff, and spotted a very rare Battle and Beaufighter.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice shots Jeff. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2012)

Here are ten for this week.




















































Cheers everyone....


Jeff


----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 2, 2012)

Crikey, some collection! spotted an even rarer Junkers J 1 and are those day glo wing surfaces from a CF-105?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 2, 2012)

are those day glo wing surfaces from a CF-105?[/QUOTE]


Yes they are.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 2, 2012)

Very cool Jeff. Any other shots of the Swordfish and the Texan? Would give me a reason to purchase Canadian roundels and ensign. 

Geo


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 2, 2012)

Great shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 3, 2012)

still looking the Biz!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 3, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> Very cool Jeff. Any other shots of the Swordfish and the Texan? Would give me a reason to purchase Canadian roundels and ensign.
> 
> Geo










Ask and ye shall receive.

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 3, 2012)

Outstanding Jeff, thanks.

Geo


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 8, 2012)

Another weekend is upon us so it is time to post some more photos.




















































Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Geedee (Dec 8, 2012)

fubar57 said:


> Outstanding Jeff, thanks.
> 
> Geo



What he said !!!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2012)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 8, 2012)

Yep, thanks for posting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 8, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 16, 2012)

Sunday morning so time for a few more.





















































Cheers everyone, only 9 more shopping days....guess I better get a move on.

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2012)

sweet Pics...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 22, 2012)

thanks for posting those great photos


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 23, 2012)

Another Sunday...another 10 pics.






















































Merry Christmas everyone, have a great holiday.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2012)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2012)

Still...lookin' good!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 29, 2012)

A day early as tomorrow is looking busy.




















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 29, 2012)

Good stuff Jeff. Are these from the Aerospace Museum in Ottawa?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Dec 29, 2012)

Crimea_River said:


> Good stuff Jeff. Are these from the Aerospace Museum in Ottawa?




Yes they are. Have a few more then I will start my pics from the U.S Navy Museum in Pensacola.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 1, 2013)

It feels like a Sunday so here are a few more.....Happy New Year all.




















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 1, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 2, 2013)

Sweeeeet. Looks like the bomb aimer in the Lanc...top set of pics on this page...is taking your piccie at the same time !


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay lads, been a bit since I updated so here we are. I am starting on the Naval Museum in Pensacola Florida. I visited there in january of 2012.























































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 19, 2013)

Trying to identify white 139. Looks like an XP-72. R4360 Power Plant looks like?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 23, 2013)

Have a great day everyone.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2013)

Might White 139 be an AM-1 Mauler? Some more fine photos Jeff.

Geo


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 28, 2013)

Mix of snow and freezing rain this morning so to spread a little sunshine so to speak, 10 more pics for perusal.




















































Cheers,


Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 28, 2013)

Any chance of some detail shots of the Staggerwing?


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 28, 2013)

meatloaf109 said:


> Any chance of some detail shots of the Staggerwing?




Here is the only other pic I have of her. I had three hours to run around through two buildings and sadly some aircraft are underrepresented in my photo log, the Staggerwing being one of them.






Thanks for asking and for taking the time to have a look.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2013)

Cool shots!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jan 29, 2013)

Actually, that was exactly what I was looking for, the rigging points!
Thanks!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 2, 2013)

Lots more still from Pensacola.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 3, 2013)

That Buccaneer is just plain awesome!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2013)

Great shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 3, 2013)

'nother great series of shots, thanks Jeff..!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 3, 2013)

Big "you are welcome" to everyone. Glad you are enjoying this rather lengthy ( but going to get lengthier) post. I have plenty more museum shots from Dayton Ohio, Hamilton Ontario, Macon Georgia and a few other smaller places in addition to more from Ottawa Ontario not to mention plenty of air show photos.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 10, 2013)

Have a great week everyone. Dead smack in the middle of winter here....really makes me miss the air show circuit.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 17, 2013)

An actual Sunday morning update....




















































See you all next week with another instalment.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## evangilder (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry I am a couple of days late.




















































Cheers everybody.

Jeff


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Michael.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 2, 2013)

terrific stuff Jeff!!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 2, 2013)

Here are this weekends ten and thanks for the nice comments fellas. Glad you are enjoying the pics.



















































Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice Jeff!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Mar 3, 2013)

Beaut stuff.


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 9, 2013)

Agreed Vic!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is this week's update, a day early in Ontario but right on time for Australia.





















































have a great week everyone.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 10, 2013)

Very nice Jeff, and I was impressed with your timing this Sunday morning!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 14, 2013)

A mid week addition to the thread...






















































Cheers to all,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2013)

Nothing wrong with slipping in mid week!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 17, 2013)

Happy Sunday morning to all

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 24, 2013)

Sunday morning means the next set of photos......






















































On a serious note, please remember in your thoughts and prayers Guelph Police Constable Jennifer Kovach who was killed in an on duty motor vehicle collision as she was responding to a call for assistance from another police officer. I worked with Jennifer for a short time before I retired and I last saw her when she attended my daughter's wedding. Her funeral was this past Thursday and was attended by approx. 6,000 police officers from coast to coast here in Canada as well as some of our American brother and sister officers.

Rest in Peace Jen.



Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 25, 2013)

Great Pics Jeff..

 RIP officer Kovach...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 28, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 1, 2013)

This week's ten a day late due to a busy family Easter Sunday.




















































Cheers all, have a great week.

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 2, 2013)

good stuff mate!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 9, 2013)

Sorry for the lateness of the post, my brother flew into town for the weekend and kept me busy.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 10, 2013)

Tell him you've got important business to take care of for your extended Global family!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 15, 2013)

Cheers one and all.


Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 16, 2013)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 21, 2013)

Cheers and have a great week everybody.


Jeff


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2013)

Excellent shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (May 2, 2013)

A little bigger than the other posts but I wanted to finish off this thread so I can move on to the next one. Hope you have enjoyed the pics from Pensacola.


Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Gnomey (May 2, 2013)

Good shots Jeff! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 9, 2013)

Nice shots Jeff. 8)


Wheels


----------



## nuuumannn (May 10, 2013)

Sweet pics, would love to go there some day. USS Texas' Camel was the first single-seat fighter to be based aboard a United States ship.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 11, 2013)

Thanks again!


----------



## horseUSA (Sep 30, 2017)

Great shots. It is a nice aviation museum.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2017)

Agreed.


----------

